# NEW Black Diamond Sprinter



## beautifully-stupid (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody ?


----------



## hopkins (Oct 17, 2009)

What a beauty!

I'd like to know:
-When the battery gets low does it turn off completely?
-Any moon mode safety capacity?

-Can you replace the Li-ion battery when needed?

-Is the home charger smart enough not to burn your house down
during a charge cycle?

-How easy is it to get a replacement Lithium -ion battery for it?

-Cost of replacement battery?

Can you just rinse the whole unit under the tap to clean your 
sweat off it without damage?


----------



## ifor powell (Oct 17, 2009)

It is very nice looking, someone needs to get one of those and give us a proper review. Water resistant to a meater so should be tap rinsable.

I wonder what the beam profile is realy like?

What is the battery capacity? I am guessing somthing like 750mah? 
Drive level on high? 150 - 200 ma?

I do which one of the mainstream makers would make somthing like that with a metal case and push an XPG to 700ma would be a realy nice running light with a perfect 1 - 1.5 hour runtime.....

Ifor


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Oct 17, 2009)

After checking the black diamond website... looks to be fully regulated for 5 hours on high ! 

I wouldn't mind having more output for shorter runtime.

It also looks like it might Ramp up/down like the BD lanterns. I'm gonna check the retail store tomorrow, but may have to pull the trigger before the end of REI's Fall Sale.


----------



## ifor powell (Oct 17, 2009)

Some video of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEth9QaBf1Q

Ifor


----------



## Jagge (Oct 18, 2009)

ifor powell said:


> I do which one of the mainstream makers would make somthing like that with a metal case and push an XPG to 700ma would be a realy nice running light with a perfect 1 - 1.5 hour runtime



Tell me about it, ~300 lumens for < 2 hours in a lightweight setup. Also MCE/P7 driven about at 1A would do well. You don't need/want to have tight spot in headlamp so multi emitter led suits perfectly. It's funny anyone can order ready made parts for a headlamp like that and smash it together in no time (I have made now 6 lamps about like that for family and friends - I don't need to do any more because of the new DX P7 headlamp) but you can't buy ready made ones.


----------



## electrothump (Oct 20, 2009)

Jagge said:


> Tell me about it, ~300 lumens for < 2 hours in a lightweight setup. Also MCE/P7 driven about at 1A would do well. *You don't need/want to have tight spot in headlamp* so multi emitter led suits perfectly. It's funny anyone can order ready made parts for a headlamp like that and smash it together in no time (I have made now 6 lamps about like that for family and friends - I don't need to do any more because of the new DX P7 headlamp) but you can't buy ready made ones.



Tight spots can be very useful in a headlamp. It all depends on what you are using your headlamp for.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 20, 2009)

Recently we were hiking out to the car at 3am due to 
the pond that formed under our tent.

Mixed sleet w/ rain slanted across the rocky trail
well lit by our Petzl Myo Xp's.

I had the diffuser on mine set for wide angle
while behind me the partner had his set for spot.

Walking his spot beam would cut wildly around my shadow and
illuminate to the sides making my wide beam 
less effective. Actually it made me dizzy.

Had him switch to wide beam also and all was well.

So if the Black Diamond Sprinter has a wider beam
it'll be great.:twothumbs A small bouncing spot is annoying to 
hike with. Jogging probably double. Sprinting?:thumbsdow


----------



## regulator (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the looks and specs of this light. It sounds very interesting and a little bit unique with the rechargable lithium polymer battery. I know there are disadvantages to a light that does not have replaceable batteries in which you can carry spares. But the runtime looks pretty impressive and a lithium polymer battery offers good capacity in a smaller unique shape.

Having a nice lightweight rechargable pack that recharges without removing batteries has some attractiveness to it as well. If you use the light very often (each night for a jog or ride or on the job) this can be a nice combo. Have it fully charged and know how much runtime you can expect each time you use it. And being lithium polymer, you don't have to deal with a rechargable battery that is dead after sitting for some time - they hold their charge. 

I know there are several outlets that sell lithium polymer batteries in case you need to have it replaced. This might be a little tricky though.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 23, 2009)

If I can't pack replacement batteries this is a total no go.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 24, 2009)

After watching the vid (german fraulein ) I'd bet the battery case is glued shut.
No doubt it could be cut open to replace an end of life lithium cell after
several hundred charge cycles. Surely wire cutters and soldering iron
would be needed. 

Too bad they did not engineer it to take a cell phone battery
that just snaps in as they do in phones. That way you could take 
fully charged spares along and benefit from reduced weight and low
self discharge of the lithium chemistry.


----------



## spyros (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone found any time and range tables? I searched here http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/mountain/lighting/sprinter with no result.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 20, 2009)

No one has one of these yet???

I'm interested in the beam and the balance.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw one in a REI yesterday and fiddled with it a bit. Hard to tell based on shining on walls in a brightly lit store, but it seems like a decent light. One thing I liked is that it flashes when it hits minimum or maximum when ramping up or down. Lightweight, seemed to be a fairly high quality build. Nice white tint. Couldn't make out what kind of LED was inside.

The rechargeable battery pack doesn't appear to be easily swapped out. I'd rather have a light that has the option to take off the shelf batteries. Maybe the same approach as the Icon, where you can use AAs or a NiMH battery pack that's sold separately.

Based on advertised runtimes, I don't think it's regulated.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 22, 2009)

electrothump said:


> Tight spots can be very useful in a headlamp. It all depends on what you are using your headlamp for.



When I was wintering in Alaska and running dogs, we were all using incan lights with a 4 D cell pack. This was in the eighties. They used to sell a set up with "arctic cord", the battery pack and switch, and a reflector. The reflector was mostly spot, although it had enough flood to do chores around the team. But you absolutely have to be able to see a fair way down the trail since you're moving at up to 30 mph, and, for instance, you need to recognize a moose on the trail before the dogs drag you up close enough to have a problem. No matter what, I like to be able to see a couple of hundred feet, at least.


----------

